
Zero Knowledge:The Absolutely Awesomest, Bad-assest Thing You'll Use - sabi
https://blog.perfectcloud.io/zero-knowledge-protocol/#.VDiq4sZy9TA.hackernews
======
gjvc
see also: [http://srp.stanford.edu/](http://srp.stanford.edu/)

